# Rong Fu RF31 DRO help requested



## MarkRoe (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello everyone.  I am brand spanking new to the site and am hoping someone can help me out. I need to add a DRO to my Rong Fu RF31 mill/drill.  I am a knifemaker and bladesmith and am working on a new folder design and think that a DRO would make my life a whole bunch simpler. Here is a little backstory:

I received the scales and DRO display from a company in China as a sample about two years ago.  My intent was to add those to my mill and be up and running.  Things got busy with other knife projects and I kind of shelved the DRO project.  I recently took them out and although I consider myself a relatively clever and handy guy, I just don't know where to start. I've looked at a variety of videos and internet posts on adding scales and a DRO to a RF31 but I'm still like a deer in the headlights.  I'm just not sure where to start of how to go about fitting them to the mill.

So, my biggest hope is that there is someone in either North Idaho or Eastern Washington that might be able to help me get this done.  If that isn't possible, then I will graciously accept any help offered.

The scale lengths (in inches) are:  11.5, 13.5, and 25.25

Thank you,

Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi Mark,
the first place to start, is to assure yourself that you can do it.
step 2: pick a scale, any scale and consider where you are going to mount it.
if you can mount it on the operator side, great!- if not the other option will need to be assessed.
step 3: if you can lightly clamp the ends of the scale beam- you can employ a level to find out where you should locate the holes in the slots on the ends of the scale- you can use a sharpie and color a patch on the table near the ends and scratch out the slot on the table.
remove the scale and clamps and center punch a hole on both ends of where the scales are to be mounted, and drill and tap accordingly
step 4: install hardware in the scale beam ends.
step 5: test level again of scale beam and adjust.
step 6: move table back and forth with finger pressure on the movable scale and note the location and adjust for best travel, etc.
step 7: when you get the moveable scale feeling good, mark a location, center punch , then drill and tap accordingly
step 8: install hardware for moveable scale
step 9: install cable to display
step 10: lather rinse repeat 2 or 3 more times for the number of scales you have.
step 11: plug it all in and Hit the go button
step 12: Enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## MarkRoe (Mar 11, 2018)

Ulma Doctor, 
Thank you for the quick reply.  I appreciate you breaking it down for me.  I have to admit that through all of my head scratching that your instructions seem like "It can't possibly be that simple".  But, I am going to give it a shot.  

Mark


----------



## yendor (Mar 27, 2018)

How did this work out for you.

Did you  get the DRO's installed.?


----------



## MarkRoe (Mar 31, 2018)

Yendor,

I have not installed them yet as I have unfortunately still been having to deal with snow, etc.  I have it on the calendar to tackle next weekend though.  I will hopefully post successful pictures then.
Mark


----------



## MarkRoe (Apr 7, 2018)

Ok, so I got the X axis scale attached and all seems to be working very well.  Scratching my head on where to attach the Y axis scales but will post pics next week with hopefully a solution.  Many thanks to Ulma Doctor for helping me get the ball rolling by simplifying the process so much.  Just have to put the cover on that scale then on to the next two.

Mark


----------



## JohnnyTK (Apr 8, 2018)

Here is a recent Rong Fu install. Also YouTube video. https://thecogwheel.net/2018/02/14/200-shenzhen-dro-jcs900-2ae/


----------



## MarkRoe (Apr 8, 2018)

JohnnyTK,

Thank you for the link.  Those videos are very helpful and what I will do with the Y axis.  I never would have found them as I searched Rong Fu, RF31, etc.  

Mark


----------

